# I hate it



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Yup! One is on the top of my to do list this week. A black cardigan is not going to be easy withese old eyes!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I rather like the sewing together. the secret is use plenty of pins, all placed at right angles to the edge!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont mind sewing up. As soon as I have finished knitting all the pieces, I sew them together.


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

I will try that anything to make it easier ;-)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I make as much as I can in the round or whatever other technique minimizes the sewing. Love socks, hats, scarves and top down sweaters. Have you tried slip stitch crochet to join pieces? Works on some applications.


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

I know what you mean about black try charity shops.for some old fashioned white needles they make it a.lot easier


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

I love working in the round.for just that reason


----------



## squizzer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

I really hate it too it takes me ages to get it right, I also hate picking up stitches I can never get that right either


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

It isn't hard I just hate it. I can make something in one week but it will take me three weeks to sew it together because I can find so many other things to do!!!


----------



## CheriF (Dec 2, 2012)

I am just like you. I have 4 pair of slippers that need to be put together right now and/or put the suede on the bottom. If I could do it on the sewing machine, I would. Love to sew and love to knit -- just hate the hand sewing. I will never be one to do counted cross-stitch or embroidery!!

Cheri


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes I know I hate sewing up knitting but strangely I love doing cross stitch I must be crazy


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I make as much as I can in the round or whatever other technique minimizes the sewing. Love socks, hats, scarves and top down sweaters. Have you tried slip stitch crochet to join pieces? Works on some applications.


That's me too. Sewing and myself, we do not get along well.
Therefore I knit in the round when at all possible. :lol:


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

That's my worst pain, too. I'm surrounded by WIPs that only need that dreaded sewing up to be done.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh My! Yes, yes, yes. I hate it.
I have 4 bags of ufo's waiting to be finished.
Half and hour ago I tried on 2 sets of sweaters I knitted for my twin granddaughters last year, sadly they don't fit any more - just as I was about to force myself to sew them up.


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm just not very good at it and like everyone else, I hate it.


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


That is the reason I do NOT knit garments!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I sew things up as soon as they come off the needles; it saves that dreaded huge UFO stack.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Grankl said:


> Yup! One is on the top of my to do list this week. A black cardigan is not going to be easy withese old eyes!


I have been using the "Steeking" method so that I can knit most of my garments in the round.

http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Steeking__D13.html

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2012/08/03/learn-something-new-steeking.aspx


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Knit everything you can in the round. Study the thing you're going to make and see if there isn't some way to reduce the number parts that need sewing together. For instance, on a sweater -- can you pick up stitches around the armholes and knit the sleeves downward from there? That sort of thing. And, of course, there are those knit it all in one piece items -- sweaters, etc. Have to hunt them out, perhaps, but that will take less time than sewing things together!


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


oh so true 
I detest sewing up mine as well
that much I have a lovely friend
that does mine for me 
she used to knit but now can't 
but does enjoy sewing up 
I am oh so lucky


----------



## Polly's Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

Years ago when I was machine knitting lots for my children, I bought a sewing-up machine. Can't remember what it was called.( Its still stuck away under my sewing table). It had a L-O-N-G bar with little points sticking up and the trick was to fit the edge of the knitted garment along this, then the edge of the piece it was to be sewn to on top of that, and try to keep them all from popping off with rubber-bands. Then the machine was threaded up with fine 2ply cone wool, and the handle turned and it made a chain stitch, which was un-pullable if one didn't fix down the end!! It was all more trouble than the job by hand, so now I run a finer knitting needle along and through both layers in and out like running-stitch, with the pointed end closest to where I am stitching. then as I stitch the edges together, I can pull the needle out as i go. No trouble really! But not a job one can do in the car or watching TV.!!!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow.that sounds a good idea will try it and let you know how.I go on thanks.it's also nice to know it's mot just me pop


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Right there with you. In fact, I was going through some old boxes that had been stored in the attic and found a sweater I had knitted 30 years ago and put aside. Have no clue about how to finish it; lost the pattern in a move. Oh well, frog it, soak it and reknit into something I don't have to put together.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Not a fan of sewing either, I love projects that are knit in the round so I can avoid as much sewing as possible


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I think it is a mind thing, the more you tell yourself that you hate it the more you do, try and reverse, sew up as soon as you finish an item, you'll be so proud of the finished garment..


castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Top down and in the round!!! Love raglans


----------



## m wright (Feb 26, 2013)

That's an interesting idea, the crochet. What wouldn't it work on? I am often pleased with what I have knitted, for it all to go wrong when I sew up, and I end up with something I'm not happy with. Wish I could do it like my mother-in-law used to!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

There is a machine - its called a Hague linker and can be hand cranked or with a motor (you would want the small domestic version) I used one when I was machine knitting, but also used it for hand knits. They are quite expensive though.


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Me too! You would think that would be the best part, the finish line, job complete, but no. I try to crochet things together if it works or not make anything that must be stitched together. I also suffer from one syndrome. Finish one sock or one glove, it's a beast to get the othe going.


----------



## STEENIEK (Mar 20, 2013)

I too hate sewing up. I have purchased a second hand Hague linker that sews together your knitting with the same wool that you knit the item with. It's great. You can see a demo on YouTube.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Me, too. Have an elaborate sweater that I've been knitting for ages, finally finished and did get the shoulders seamed (so I could knit the neckband), but the rest is in pieces. Oh well, perhaps for next winter.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Sep 8, 2012)

I hate sewing things up too. I once donated twenty five baby items, including a shawl, matinee jackets and complete layettes to a local school for there fete on the provision something would sew them up. They did!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not my favorite task either, but what I do is put my mind into an accepting state. Otherwise it will never happen in my life. Once I get going, it is never as bad as I expected. You would think I would know by now and not begin with having to do stress management first.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Me too! I sorted through my knitting stuff over Christmas and found eleven projects waiting to be sewn up and finished off. Some baby items are too small for the intended recipents so I will put them aside and wait. It is my one new year resolution to have finished all my UFOs by the end of the year and have no more than two projects on the go.


----------



## bbcc (Oct 30, 2012)

I remember having one of those .
Was it called a Bellinki ? You're right -it was a pain to use!
I think mine is still in the loft among all the other " labour -savers " I've wasted money on through the years.LOL

Betty


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree with DawnMC: I think we make it worse for ourselves by fearing the sewing up. I used to hate it with a passion. Here I had my knitting all "done" and then this annoying task before I could show anyone. Then I realized that my knitting wasn't really done at all.

I started thinking of the sewing up as the 5th piece of a typical sweater (6th if a cardigan). There's the front, back, two sleeves, and the sewing up. The sweater is only a success if each of the 5 pieces are done well. I think this stops me from trying to rush through it just to get it done and thus ruining the sweater in the process.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

When I could get to my knitting machine, I used the 'sewing up' wires on the edges to be sewn. Now, by hand, I only make small things so I have some UK size 13 (very fine) needles that I slide along the edges, making it easier to to sew them evenly together.

Actually, I start earlier; as a teenager, I was taught to slip the first stitch to make a chain edge, but now I do a knit stitch beginning and end of every row and the resulting 'knots' make it easier to sew up evenly. My mother would be appalled, but it works for me!

Edna


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate sewing and whenever I have to sew a finished project I literally clench my teeth the whole time.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

lindakaren12 said:


> Top down and in the round!!! Love raglans


Me too.

Jan xx


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't mind my sewing, the secret is only knit little things like I do lol.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I enjoy the sewing together as it brings me closer to the finished item and seeing all my efforts materialise.


----------



## Neug (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmmmm....I thought after reading all these posts that maybe people would pay me to do all the sewing! Then, I thought about sitting here sewing all day long and I got the shivers. Nope. Not me.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, yes, I hate to sew up too. I can knit very neatly but like someone else said, it all falls apart when I sew it up. I think I need to practice sewing the projects up when I am not rushed or stressed. Sometimes I sew them up just to get them done and then don't like it. I think that is why I haven't finished my puppy yet as I know I won't like it once it is sewn together. I've been doing lots of dish cloths as I just have to weave in 2 ends.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

squizzer99 said:


> I really hate it too it takes me ages to get it right, I also hate picking up stitches I can never get that right either


I find that if I knit my edges correctly they match up perfectly. By this I mean that I purl the last stitch and knit the slip the first stitch. This gives it a very neat edge.

Also try using a crochet hook to pick up stitches. Works beautifully especially if you've done your edges correctly. You cans see where you have to pick up because the stitches are very obvious.


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought a sweater by JeannePierre and it is sewn together by sewing machine. Looks like a blanket stitch!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

squizzer99 said:


> I really hate it too it takes me ages to get it right, I also hate picking up stitches I can never get that right either


i found picking up stitches doing a row of crochet slip stitches then picking up the stitches i found i didn't have many holes & the right number of stitches


----------



## knittykity (Jan 7, 2013)

I find it quite relaxing sewing up! Just light the fire nice and cosy, put onthe telly or some favouritemusic and sit with the sewing. Maybe its because I was a sewer before coming to knitting!


----------



## patriciah (Nov 26, 2012)

I hate sewing up as well, just finished a jumper took me 3 days to have the thing sewn up, Used to be in the hosiery and knitwear trade, and you used to just overlock the seams, wont look sew good on home knitting..still not happy with it though,


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I HATE sewing up that is why I do it as soon as the project is finished and get it out of the way, if I left it, it would never get done. Now my mother gets me to sew her things as well because she has trouble with her eyes ( she has Macular Degeneration), so I do hers as well.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I've just made a raglan sleeved cardigan, wnet ot sew in the sleeves only to find that, although I folled the patternt ot he letter, the raglan on the body are longer than on the sleeves!!!! So now they're puckered.

What is you favourite top-down, no seams cardigan with the button bands knitted on as you go. That's another bugbear of mine, picking up the right number of stitches evenly.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I've just made a raglan sleeved cardigan, wnet ot sew in the sleeves only to find that, although I folled the patternt ot he letter, the raglan on the body are longer than on the sleeves!!!! So now they're puckered.

What is you favourite top-down, no seams cardigan with the button bands knitted on as you go. That's another bugbear of mine, picking up the right number of stitches evenly.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Wish you all could send me all your finishing up to do...I love it!


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

I also had a Hague Linker many years ago when I had a knitting machine and I did like it very much. Some are hand, some electric. But they are very heavy and take up a lot of room, which I don't have, so I do the hated hand sewing up too.


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a similar issue in a crocheting project I took up for my SIL we made a bargain... I would do the crocheting and she would sew and bury yarn ends. The project had been started by a relative of hers who didn't bury yarn tails as she went. 

The project is still proudly on display these many years later. Check amongst your friends and family to see if there is someone who likes to sew and can't knit.  you might be surprised.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Like the idea of running a knitting needle through the stitches first, will try that.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

This is the very first time I have posted anything on this site so I hope I have done it right. There is a machine that you can get to sew up hand or machine knitting they are called hague linker or toyota linker if you look on ebay under knitting machines there is some times some on there.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Will have a look on eBay, maybe there is a linker that is not quite as bulky as the one I had years ago. Any port in a storm!!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I am making booties for Congo on straight needles so I have to seam them. I don't let them "stack up" waiting to be seamed. I do them when I have 2 or 3 pairs ready.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

castel said:


> Yes I know I hate sewing up knitting but strangely I love doing cross stitch I must be crazy


I'm not fond of cross stitch but do many other kinds of embroidery, lacemaking, etc, but hate sewing up knitted pieces. Hate it, hate it! Also not very good at it. I also hate picking up stitches for neckbands etc.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I love it all. Thank heavens for that. Can't stand to see something not finished even if it is eventually. If I left it to sit, it would bug me. I have to see finished product ASAP.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I as well do not like sew up my projects. Funny think is I sew as well but. Must be the hand sewing.


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

I am with you hate sewing up I put it off as long as possible would rather knit in the round or top down


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


When I was younger, one of my jobs was finishing garments knit by others for a LYS. When it was for somebody else, I did not mind the finishing. When it is for me, I mind!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Not my favorite part either so I do as much 'in the round' as I can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't like to do it either, and have even turned a couple of patterns with pieces, into patterns in the round, tho not all will work well that way.

Here's a tip. If you are working on something light colored, put a dark colored towel or pillow case on you lap, if working on a dark item, put a white piece on your lap. It really helps you see what you are doing. If you are working on a table, just lay it there instead of your lap.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I enjoy the sewing up but hate sewing on the buttons


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

I love the sewing up part. I find a certain zen to the finishing of a garment. The fact that I graduated with a degree in men's tailoring may have something to do with it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I'm the Odd Ball... Several years ago I learned to enjoy the journey not just the end results.. so I love picking out my yarns, patterns, preparing my tote for the paticular project, I love knitting it and putting all the finishing touches on it... its like therapy only cheaper (sometimes)


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I also really, really dislike the sewing up. Tedious!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I dont mind sewing up. As soon as I have finished knitting all the pieces, I sew them together.


I specialize in UFOs. I have all kinds of pieces ready to sew together to make fashionable, wearable, beautifully knit garments. HATE to sew them on so I simply start another. It's the knitting I enjoy.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I wouldn't mind the sewing-up if I didn't see that it spoiled whatever I make!


----------



## nansue (Feb 5, 2013)

You are not alone. I loe to knit and crochet. I finished a vest that I really liked and decided to do another one. The first was knitted according to the directions, the second, I've converted to one piece. The second one will be knitted before the first is sewn together completely. I think I will use the shoulders of the second vest to learn kirtchner stitch. It looks better than stitching even that much together.


----------



## lblysse (Feb 1, 2013)

I hate sewing up too. I have a couple of UFO's just waiting to be sewn. Arghhh!


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Like you I dislike sewing up, when you think about it, it should be the best part as when this is done its finished, I tell myself this but it doesn't work, I am awfully glad I am not the only one lol


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

No, I don't mind because I know that this part of the process is what makes it look professional and finished. It is just as important as making the pieces, if not more so.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Ditto!!! I will search the web looking for any version of a pattern that requires little or no sewing!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You can use a domestic sewing machine to sew up garments. Trip using a couple of tension swatches and see how you go. I wish that I still had my Hague linker as it was so easy to use.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm in good company. Sewing knits and mending clothes are to be avoided whenever possible.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

cakes has it right. But I too hate to sew stuff together and there is usually a pile waiting to become whole. Pin it about every half inch and sew as close to the edges as possible so that you don't have a wad along the edges.


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

I sew mine up on my sewing machine. I sew before I do finish rib or however I will finish. You can scarcely see the seam at all.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

I hear you Castel, I am the same. I really do find myself picking projects that do not need a lot of assembly, but I do enjoy cross ]stitch, not as much as I get older and my eyes object


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I have on many occasions machine sewed a finished sweater. I just make sure that there are plenty of pins holding together and it goes so fast. You can try it and just make sure that you go at it slowly.


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

Same here! love knitting do as much in round as possible but no not a fan of sewing together. I have to learn how to do this again, but a LYS long ago once showed me knitting seams together. a little easier, but still not a fan of it :thumbdown:


----------



## ecirwin (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, I also dislike putting knit pieces together. That is why I love the Incredible Custom-Fit Ragland Sweater, a version of which is here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-magic-custom-fit-raglan-sweater

I've made it to fit a 1-year-old all the way up to several for myself. No seams to put together and only a few stitches to pick up. Sometimes I "un-do" the neck stitches after completing the sweater to make a lower neck, which then gives me those stitches to work my neck finishing.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe that's why I stay with afghans,hats,and scarves.I would like to knit a top-down sweater.On my list,probably at the bottom. Here in Tx.,I don't need many warm things.Go from pants to shorts in one day.Could be lazy,too.The older I get,the less challenging things I want to do.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, I knit in the round a lot because of that.


----------



## maggscott (Feb 28, 2013)

My sister used to make lots of machine knit sweaters and she would sew them up using her sewing machine - I think she used a narrow zigzag stitch. She did a beautiful job and would have them put together very quickly. It made for a very professional finish. She used to go to craft fairs and sell them and take special orders. Might be worth dragging out the sewing machine and practicing on a little piece made from the same yarn.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

I found some bright pink tapestry needles that work with yarn at Walmart. Makes it a lot easier to see.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


That's why I like working in the round....the less sewing I have to do the better...most of my unfinished projects only need sewing up....it does seem a waste to come so far and give up...but I really do hate the sewing up bit.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hate it, but it is a nessary evil if you want to finish what we started


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I was hating sewing things up when I was using the mattress stitch. Yeah, I know it's supposed to be invisible, but no matter how many videos I watched and how much I practiced, my mattress stitch looked horrible. 

Well, now I've gone to putting the right sides of my project together (so that the wrong side is facing me), pinning them, and sewing them together. I like the results a lot better, I'm not getting much bulk, and I can sew things up more quickly. So, I don't dread sewing things up any longer.

A friend of mine crochets sweater pieces together and swears by it. I'm not a crocheter, so this is something I haven't tried. But it sounds like a great idea.

Why not try a different method from the one you've been using to sew up your things? You may find a method that works really well for you, just as I did.

Some other things to consider: Instead of seaming the shoulders, knit them together with the three-needle bind-off. Instead of knitting sleeves from the cuff up, pick up sleeves at the shoulder and knit down, reversing the shaping. This'll save you several seams.

Good luck!

Hazel


----------



## wendyann (Nov 27, 2012)

Use a standard sewing machine with a zig-zag. Easier if you get a special foot that has an upside down 'U' shape that fits over the edge and keeps it straight. Sometimes helps to ease the fabric through with a toothpick (keeps fingers out of the way of the needle)otherwise the edge tends to stretch. Have a practice on your tension squares.


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

Cute Golden (aren't they all lol) i have a beautiful blonde boy myself! I'm a bit of a "Golden snob" LOL


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

Polly's Mum - I will try your knitting needles method - sounds rather easy. Also may practice the zig zag machine method with finer yarn items. Some great ideas here ladies - thanks for sharing...and to think, I thought I was too busy today to read this.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

I hate sewing full stop!! Even if a button comes of my husbands shirt I put it right at the back of the wardrobe and hope he never wants it &#9786;&#9786;. I do struggle sewing garments up that I have knitted because of detesting sewing. How I envy people that enjoy it&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Castel-Count me in as a member of your club. Seaming knits is NOT my idea of a good time. I go out of my way to find other ways to seam. BTW-some knitters do seam with a sewing machine. I have a friend who seams knits with her sewing machine. She uses a longer stretch stitch and sews the seams as if sewing a stretchy fabric (remember the old Stretch and Sew stores? She learned to sew stretchy fabric from them). Give it a try. Denise PS-Oops. Sorry, Castel. I just noticed you're in the UK. You may not have had Stretch and Sew stores over there. They were fabric stores that sold, mostly, stretchy fabrics like knits and polyester. Denise


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I really don't mind it, i use the mattress or kitchener stitch or knit them together whenever possible. It is kind of exciting because you are really seeing the project come together.

What I hate are the loose ends! I try to avoid them whenever possible but some you just can not avoid!!!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I like sewing them up but my daughter hates it so she mails hers to me to do!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

I spent all too much time last night sewing up a baby hoodie for an elderly friend who left this morning to see her great-grandson in Chicago.
Arms, shoulders, arms into armholes, buttonhole and button bands, back of the hoodie, hoodie onto neck, ...and then the weaving-in...two ends for each piece and the bands. Plus her knitting is just a little irregular, so some seams had to be eased. I got home from work about 3:30, then worked non-stop until 9:00 pm...including a few false starts that needed to be corrected.
Tried mattress stitch, overcast stitch...not totally satisfied with the outcome, especially since the join for the hoodie shows at the opening, but it was cute overall, and perhaps with a good launder and flat dry its many shortcomings will minimize.
In the meantime, like everything else in this art, I'm gonna have to practice much more. I suspect that as I get better at it, I'll like doing it better, too. It is satisfying to get everything neatly connected, jut need to do it better.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree - that is why I knit with double pointed as much as I can to eliminate the dreaded sewing


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

I love sewing up simply because it means I have finished knitting my garment and pretty soon will be able to wear it or give it as a gift.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I haven't made much that needs to be sewed together. But I guess I would consider it just part of the project. It all has to be done sometime!!!! Just take your time and it will all be done before you know it.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

It used to be one of my least enjoyable tasks, but somewhere along the way I developed a sense of excitement about bringing projects to completion. Now, it's as if I HAVE to do it RIGHT NOW! BTW, I don't pin. I baste. But that's a personal preferrence.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

I sometimes start another project just to not have to sew up a finished project. Top down or bottom up one piece projects help.


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

Your Schnauzes are absolutely adorable!!!! Names? My "grandson" is a mini and I love him to bits!!!!


----------



## sandraje (Mar 3, 2013)

that's why I ry to use a pattern calling for circular needles.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


I too, hate sewing up sweaters, etc. ... that is why I prefer knitting in the round. No seams!!!! yes!
Jane


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if there's some deep psychological issue in this---like not wanting to "let go". As long as it's not finished, it's still yours?


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't like sewing.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate it too, but decided I hate having unfinished projects laying around more than I hate sewing up. So I'm with those of you who make sewing up the finished project a prerequisite to starting the next one. 

For those who enjoy it, I saw one woman's website, she specializes in finishing work and will sew together your hand knit sweater for $150.00. I wonder how many people are willing to pay that much???? Can you imagine!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Try using bobby pins to hold the pieces together. I got this gem from a KPer a few weeks back. Secondly, crochet the pieces together using a slip stitch. There are how to videos on the net. I found when the pieces stay in place and the seam looks good, I don't mind joining them. I still like the top down method which lets you avoid seaming, but there are oodles of neat patterns which just must be joined.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

castel said:


> I love working in the round.for just that reason


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aileen sandra (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes I hate it too,I have a siwash sweater that has been waiting to be sewn up, its putting in the zipper that I am not to keen about.I am not sure wether to sew it in by machine or hand.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Sewing up knitted or crochet items doesn't bother me. I usually make a whole lot of items and then do the sewing up, doesn't take long once I get going, as I have a 'system'! I have a couple of containers full of long pins, pin til they run out, then sew. Repeat the process a couple of times, and everything is complete. The biggest 'bugbear' is finding suitable buttons!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

What I hate most about it is the fact that now I need to decide on my next project. With so many on my to-do list I go crazy with indecision. Life is hard.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I also could do without sewing up items.I try to knit in the round when possible just to avoid sewing.Nature of the beast I guess. :roll: :lol:


----------



## cnotta (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't mind the sewing, it's the ends that drive me crazy. Does anyone have a good method of weaving in the ends?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Not only do I hate to sew up projects... I hate to have to take care of the "ends" that need to be woven in with a darning needle. Currently there are about 6 pairs of socks waiting for the darning needle.
Jane


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I weave in the ends as I knit. You might want to check on YouTube to see if there's a video on this method. I'm sure there is. It's a real timesaver!

Hazel


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I weave in the ends as I knit. You might want to check on YouTube to see if there's a video on this method. I'm sure there is. It's a real timesaver!
> 
> Hazel


I weave in starting end... it is the last after the bind off that waits, and waits. 
Jane


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Years ago I decided it was a lot less on my mind if I finished my project instead of letting it sit around and simmer in the back of my mind. Most often the actual task is not as bad as anticipated. Once it was completed then I could get it out of my head.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Watch some good videos on doing the mattress stitch. Once I FINALLY mastered it, seaming became a pleasure rather than a nightmare. It's like magic, it's so easy and invisible.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

HEY! I'll gladly trade sewing up garments for blocking!! I've got like 5 shawls that need blocking and I STILL need to get the mats to block on. Blocking never used to bother me till I downsized my house. I got used to having that extra bed to block on and a door to close to the kittehs.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I hate it, I put it off as long as I possibly can. I even have things I finished knitting years ago but never sewed up.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

I enjoy the sewing part, finding it really relaxing.


----------



## LaceyLou (Mar 21, 2013)

I hate to put them together also. It is fun to knit and crochet, but not much fun to put it together. Most of the time I wait until I have a bunch made before I start to [ut them together. Sometimes I use my sewing machine to sew them up.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh I agree! I try to do a little at a time as I go along, gnashing my teeth as I go!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Metuppence said:


> I enjoy the sewing part, finding it really relaxing.


Oh goody - can we send all our projects to you to finish - please? pretty please??? teehee!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I hate the sewing. I have a hard time getting a nice flat seam. Don't know what to try.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


Which is exactly why I do as much seamless knitting as possible.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I have always hated it as well, but I am getting better at it, so it's not as painful  Since I've been knitting doll clothes for my GD I've been getting a lot of practice with sewing up many different little things. It has given me the practice, confidence and know-how to do the larger things. Now if I would only sew the 3 sweaters that have been sitting and waiting for almost 3 years now......


----------



## LCF (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the confession! I am of the dont like sewing up my knitted stuff division of the hand knitting world. But the posts of others have given me some ideas Im going to try. It never occurred to me to pin. That should help a lot with getting to the end of a seam and one side being a lot longer than the other. Also, knitting in the round! That sure eliminates seams to sew, now doesnt it?! Thank all yall!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I crochet most things together it is a bit quicker and seems to hold everything together a bit better just for me is easier .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is why I do so many things either top town or in the round. I do away with side seams as much as possible. That being said, I still may granny square afghans and everyone knows what they are like to sew together! Thanks goodness for the slip stitch crochet to sew things together!


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

i hate it! maybe it is because i dont really know how to do it properly...all the different ways to do the different garments and different kinds of stitches


----------



## Nan of four (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish that I could help you all with your sewing up and finishing off! I find it very satisfying.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

you would have to really do something to beat how much I hate it...why I try the top down and such patterns.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I sure do. I have made several two needle socks. I only made one of each color. I put them on a circular needle and started on the other sock. When all of them are knitted I will start the dreadful sewing up of the seams.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Dimples16 said:


> I sure do. I have made several two needle socks. I only made one of each color. I put them on a circular needle and started on the other sock. When all of them are knitted I will start the dreadful sewing up of the seams.


Try knitting toe up socks... NO seams. I do them two at a time with Magic Loop procedure. Easy, two socks exact same size, and when you are done...you really are done. No trying to match the tension, rows, etc. of first sock. 
Jane


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

No, but then again I sewed for years before I ever learned to knit. I literally made myself Audrey Hepburn's black dress from "Breakfast at Tiffany's", so sewing up a knitted toy is not exactly an issue. Depending on what it is, I usually sew it up with yarn & weave all the ends in to make it look as close to seamless as possible... this is particularly important if the toys are destined for small children!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I would gladly trades jobs with a knitter if they would sew all my things!! I need really good light and better be the first chore of the day!!!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I never use a darning needle for anything. I use a crochet hook to weave the ends in and slip stitch crochet the pieces together. I also like to use the 3 needle bind off for shoulders when there are the same number of stitches. I am going to try the pick up and knit on the sleeves and work them top down next time as one of you suggested. THAT is a winning idea


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Here is a very unique sweater I just finished that has only a 1" seam on the neck band. It is made bottom up and only KNIT stitches.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/purlless-pullover


----------



## merrio (Feb 5, 2013)

I usually knit the seams together using a cast off method or crochet the seams. gives a nice finished edge and I'm not swearing so much.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


Yes, Yes, Yes. I hate the sewing up part so much that I don't make anything that has a seam more than 6 inches. I knit socks shawls, wraps, shrugs, well you get the idea.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Sewing up you knit/crochet work is very much like doing dishes, or, going to the dentist. It needs to be done. But, when the sewing up and weaving in of ends is done, what a pleasure the crafted article brings. 
I used to detest all of this, including the BLOCKING!!
Now I take it as part of the process, don't have to like it, but have to do it. Strength and fortitude to all my fellow knitters/crocheters and simpathy to those who really loath the sewing up bit, hannet


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


Yes,there is,it is called a Linker,either manual or electric.It is used by machine knitters,I used mine a lot when I had a machine designer knits business.Bit expensive for just hand knitting,and think of the stash you could store in the space it takes!!Lindseymary


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't mind it. It's fun to see the completed project come together!


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

I like hand sewing so this isn't an issue for me although any dark yarn is mighty hard to see even while knitting, let alone when sewing it up. It's one reason I don't like using them.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Like the majority of us, I hate the seams etc so I've now started top down knitting and oh what a treat! Now I've just got to find a way to finiish the whole item without having to pick up stitches as well! lol


----------



## Nan of four (Nov 8, 2012)

Shame you live in Montana cos I would gladly sew your things up!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

No--live sewing my pieces together. I'm always thinking of ways to put my knitted/crocheted pieces together while I'm working on them.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


I do as many top down sweaters as I can. The less seams the better


----------



## koi_knitter (Mar 15, 2013)

First time, i started knitting on 2009. I hate to sewing after i finish all the pieces of cardigan, then i found out the best way to sew the knitting pieces together by using the pin start every 1-2" all way of the connecting pieces for step by step.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm finishing my first sweater. I have the shoulder seams sewn and looking ok, but I can't figure out the sleeves, or how they're supposed to fit in. The way I thought they'd go, they didn't fit. I followed the pattern exactly for the shaping. I'm just not understanding something. I work at it for a while, then take a break (like I am right now), then go back to it. I had sewn half a sleeve in, realized it wasn't going to work out, and put it down for a while. I did notice that my stitching looked much better then I expected it would though.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Are you sure that you measured the length of the arm hole shaping when doing the front and back... as well as the length of the arm hole shaping of the sleeve cap?? 

There should be some ease at the top of the sleeve...but not a whole lot. Try pinning the center of the top of the sleeve at the shoulder seam then pinning the center of the underarm seam to the body side seam (if you have done the side seams...) If you have not seamed the sides... or seam of the sleeve... lay flat and ease front and front side of sleeve... then ease back and back side of sleeve... then go ahead and seam side and sleeve to finish.


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

I would like to know how to do that. I have a baby blanket that I did in squares and would love to put it together that way. Do you know of instructions that I could access? I absolutely HATE sewing together, thus I have several unfinished items that just need sewing up (or purses that need felting)

Any help appreciated...


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I sew my knit garment on my sewing machine.


----------



## Graceholly (Nov 7, 2012)

I hate sewing up also...... have changed patterns to lessen this! yes there should be a machine


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Me too, hate sewing up the seams. Last sweater I knitted, I crocheted the seams together!


----------



## wlr (Jan 24, 2013)

I am never, ever, happy with the way the finished seam looks. There has to be a way that I don't know about, I think. It feels like it ruins everything. I have to sew up a little sweater in just a few days, and I dread it, because I know I will be disappointed and not want to even give the sweater to my little grand lady. Yes, I also hate picking up stitches. I just did that around a square piece with DP's, and it was not easy. I never know exactly what I should be picking up. These are the things that can spoil what it otherwise my favorite pastime.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

EXACTLY why I'm worried about my wip. Not just the seams, but the neck line. center of front and back is on st holders yet. I couldn't figure out how to nicely pick up the stitches as the pattern says, so I've decided to crochet a trim with scallop edging.


wlr said:


> I am never, ever, happy with the way the finished seam looks. There has to be a way that I don't know about, I think. It feels like it ruins everything. I have to sew up a little sweater in just a few days, and I dread it, because I know I will be disappointed and not want to even give the sweater to my little grand lady. Yes, I also hate picking up stitches. I just did that around a square piece with DP's, and it was not easy. I never know exactly what I should be picking up. These are the things that can spoil what it otherwise my favorite pastime.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

castel said:


> Yes I know I hate sewing up knitting but strangely I love doing cross stitch I must be crazy


I guess we're both crazy. lol


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

castel said:


> Yes I know I hate sewing up knitting but strangely I love doing cross stitch I must be crazy


I love cross stitch as well, but hate to sew up knitting. That is why I stick to dishcloths, blankets, etc.. Give me a cross stitch project stamped, and I am in hog heaven. Love it!!!! Just finished bibs for my granddaughter, and loved every minute of it. So pretty!!!!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I hate it!!! I have WIPs from 3 years ago that need sewn up!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I kind of enjoy doing mattress stitch. I like the way the seam just 'disappears' when you pull the thread up, and how easy it is to keep the pieces even, but I find sewing sleeves in a good bit more of a challenge.


----------



## hjb (Jan 29, 2013)

Castro lucky you. Local charity shops won't sell them for safety reasons....?!?!? :-(


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Come on all you procrasternators , get those wips out and sewn up.
Wouldn't you like to see those jumpers and jackets, hanging up nicely on coat hangars instead of lying unloved and forgotten in some dark, dusty corner?
Think of the joy and pride you will have when these garments can be worn and appreciated. 
Now come on, no arguing. Just get those wips out now and get sewing!


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

This sounds like a challenge to me. Those who have project waiting to be sewn challenge yourselves to do at least 2 or more of them by the end of June. I gaurantee you will feel a great sense of accomplisment if you do.


ohsusana said:


> Come on all you procrasternators , get those wips out and sewn up.
> Wouldn't you like to see those jumpers and jackets, hanging up nicely on coat hangars instead of lying unloved and forgotten in some dark, dusty corner?
> Think of the joy and pride you will have when these garments can be worn and appreciated.
> Now come on, no arguing. Just get those wips out now and get sewing!


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

I to hate sewing them together. To bad you can't make everything in one peice. happy knitting


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I still think the slip stitch crochet is the best way. There are instructions on the web--just Google it. For one thing, if you do botch something, it is easy to undo. Since finding out about using bobby pins to "pin" the pieces together, it is soooo much easier. And you do have to pin the bottom, top and middle, bottom quarter, top quarter and so on to make sure the pieces fit correctly and check to see if the stitch pattern (if any) matches. Once joined, I then steam the seams to make sure they are flat. Why not just take baby steps ala FlyLady and just start to do one seam on one garment a day or whatever? You will soon have everything sewn and finished!


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

castel said:


> Does anybody else hating sewing up their hand knitted garments like me. Why oh why isn't there a sewing machine.yo do this lop


Since I broke my shoulder, alot of sewing up makes it ache, so I try to do top down knitting when I can, which cuts out all that sewing.


----------



## ejoyce (Oct 10, 2011)

I did hate to sew knitted things together until I learned ( from a master knitters class) how to do it correctly.
Use the MATTRESS STITCH and work from the right side. Place the two pieces to be joined right side up. Using the tail from your cast on or cast off to sew with work from one knitted piece to the other picking up one bar on one side and then one from the other side. The bar is the little horizontal piece between stitches iT IS ALWAYS PERPENDICULAR TO THE VERTICAL LINE OF THE KNITTING- if you get under sometning that is not straight across -you've not found the BAR . Google 'Joining knitted pieces' and /or 'Mattress stitch' I think there is a video. Don't forget that there are more rows than stitches - when you join a sleeve to a finished front or back it is tricky. If I am joining the top of a knitted sleeve to the side of a knitted piece I pick up both sides of the knit stitch and then sew three of them to four rows. 
Does this make sense? I really enjoy doing this now.
EJOYCE


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I truly hate to put knit items together - love to knit but the finishing is torture


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

castel said:


> Yes I know I hate sewing up knitting but strangely I love doing cross stitch I must be crazy


i'm the same way!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Hand sewing is my least favorite part of the knitting process.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I also hate it. However on projects like sweaters I do sew them up on the sewing machine sometimes. Works out just fine except there is still the issue of getting the machine out and set up to do it.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I also hate it. However on projects like sweaters I do sew them up on the sewing machine sometimes. Works out just fine except there is still the issue of getting the machine out and set up to do it.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I find that crocheting the seams together is much easier than sewing them up!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey, that's a good idea. Trying to sew a sweater now. I'm going to give this a try. Thanks.


ireneofnc said:


> I find that crocheting the seams together is much easier than sewing them up!


----------



## Ozjoce (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi castel - I am agog with curiosity - "white needles", would they be sewing or knitting needles?, i presume sewing, what a brilliant idea - does anyone know anything about these ? Thanks


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Sewing up is just another skill to be learned. It is very important that this is done well as it shows the quality of your work.
Tell yourself that you can do this with a smile. It's just like learning to knit. One step at a time.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

Jenny.Wren said:


> Sewing up is just another skill to be learned. It is very important that this is done well as it shows the quality of your work.
> Tell yourself that you can do this with a smile. It's just like learning to knit. One step at a time.


Yes, indeed; as a teenager I was taught that the inside of our work should be as neat and presentable as the outside. We were encouraged to make reversible items to ensure that we practised this! NO crooked, lumpy seams, no visible ends sewn in, no knots ........ the list seemed endless, but it was invaluable because I became able to earn my pocket money through school by knitting in the winter and sewing in the summer.

Edna C


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Has any one heard of the Hague linker? it is a marvelous machine for sewing knitted garments together.
I used to have one when i had a knitting machine, but sold it when i got rid of the machine.
Who's sorry now? Me.
I didn't think that i would go back to hand knitting, but here i am, hand sewing just like the rest of you.


----------

